# Wireless modem



## AKP (May 24, 2012)

I have a Bsnl connection at home. i had a wired modem which got fried last week.

i need a new wireless one.Bsnl connection is via phone using a adsl splitter to plug into the modem. will connect 1 laptop,atmost 3 at a time. cheapest and basic one will do. my parents will be using it just to connect to the internet, so no functions etc required.

known brands preferred. also what is diff b/w a router and modem.just to check if what i think is right.

online links are welcome.

thank you


----------



## Sujeet (May 24, 2012)

Modem is a single networking device which allows a device like PC to connect to internet via standard cable or telephone Line.

Router is networking device which interconnects various types of devices on a given networks,and efficiently re routes the data traffic based on real-time conditions for network efficiency.


----------



## nbaztec (May 24, 2012)

Modem basically is a modulator-demodulator (much like transceiver) which is used to modulate or simply "send" digital data over analog signals, i.e. the telephone lines (and demodulate it back).

A router is a much "intelligent" device working on 3 layers of the TCP/OSI model. It enables end-to-end delivery of datagrams/packets by dynamically routing them to an appropriate destination hops. A modem, in comparison to a router, is "dumb".

You can go for a D-Link router or a TP Link Router here on Flipkart


----------



## techiemaharaj (May 24, 2012)

Go for the Netgear N150 Router. Cheap and best. Should be available for 1.2 - 1.5 k approx. Good stuff, hassle free setup, has WPA2 security encryption, MAC access etc. I am also using the same one..


----------



## AKP (May 25, 2012)

Thanks, exactly what i understood

can i plug the bsnl phone line to router and connect pc to it via wifi?

if so what is the use of modem? they cost more than a router.


----------



## Sujeet (May 25, 2012)

Modern Routers are actually Router cum-Modem devices.
They have inbuilt Modem so that cable or telephone line broadband can be plugged into it directly and internet connection can be easily shared over the network Wirelessly.

For the functionality you are looking for you need a Router-cum-Modem and not casual Router-only device.


----------



## AKP (May 25, 2012)

Okay. so please suggest basic wireless modem router. i believe them to be priced around 2k..


----------



## Sujeet (May 25, 2012)

Belkin Basic Modem (N150) Router | Router | Flipkart.com

Netgear DGN1000 Wireless-N 150 Router With Modem | Router | Flipkart.com


----------

